# A couple of questions for TTS owners



## mono-stereo (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi guys,
Im wondering if current owners could comment on the amount of "tyre roar/road noise" in the cabin while cruising on UK motorways. The mk2 TTS I hired a while back seemed to be quite noisy on certain road surfaces. I'm particularly interested in how this car compares as a "GT" to say a BMW M4 or a Cayman in terms of the odd long cross country schelp.

Also, still not sure on no middle screen for nav etc. Does the person in the passenger seat have any visibility from where they sit of the "virtual cockpit" so that they canchange volume/radio station etc? Seems like a small thing but the mrs likes to turn my bad music down and choose her own tunes etc.

Cheers!


----------



## pcullen (Feb 26, 2016)

mono-stereo said:


> Hi guys,
> Im wondering if current owners could comment on the amount of "tyre roar/road noise" in the cabin while cruising on UK motorways. The mk2 TTS I hired a while back seemed to be quite noisy on certain road surfaces. I'm particularly interested in how this car compares as a "GT" to say a BMW M4 or a Cayman in terms of the odd long cross country schelp.
> 
> Also, still not sure on no middle screen for nav etc. Does the person in the passenger seat have any visibility from where they sit of the "virtual cockpit" so that they canchange volume/radio station etc? Seems like a small thing but the mrs likes to turn my bad music down and choose her own tunes etc.
> ...


Hi mate, i cant comment on the road noise as i have the diesel s-line but as for the sat nav and passenger viewing the virtual cockpit i would say its far more convenient having the sat nav right infront of you instead of in the middle of the dash.

My misses is always changing the radio station and playing with things from the passenger seat so i am assuming she can see just fine lol


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

My OH prefers the big central TTS display - she can see how fast I'm going with this setup. On the others, she can't.

On the noise front, it's got more tyre noise than my old mk2 FWD TFSI - but it's on 19s rather than 18s, so I'm not surprised about that.

Can still hear the exhaust / engine over tyre noise on motorway when throttle opened. But there seems much less wind noise roof up, so swings and roundabouts really. Can't comment on other makes.


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Tyre noise is as much about the make of tyre as anything else. I've recently switched my Dunlop 18" winter tyres/wheels back to the supplied 19" wheels with Bridgestone tyres. The 18" Dunlops were way more noisy than the 19" Bridgestones. On my Mk2 TTS I had Pirelli P zero's which were horrendously noisy - switched to Michelin Pilot Sports and boy what a difference.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

I find the 19" hankooks quite noisy truth me told.

I switched over from my 18" vredestein wintracs last week and noise went up quite a bit.

Def the tyres - pilot sports next for me for sure


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

cheechy said:


> I find the 19" hankooks quite noisy truth me told.
> 
> I switched over from my 18" vredestein wintracs last week and noise went up quite a bit.
> 
> Def the tyres - pilot sports next for me for sure


Agree with this, the Hankooks are bloody noisy, it was the very first thing I noticed when I first got my Mk3


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

johnny_hungus said:


> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> > I find the 19" hankooks quite noisy truth me told.
> ...


Ditto all of the above - Hankooks on my TTS are pretty bad noise wise - in fact, coming down the A16 earlier today I had to turn the radio up just to cover the racket they were making - admittedly that particular road surface across the fens is pretty awful in any car. I'll be swapping to Michelins when it is time to change them.

As to the Dashboard and no middle screen - as a driver, I think it's great. I hated the pop up screen in my S3, very distracting. The passenger? Who cares about them. lol. Joking aside, the co pilot or the Mrs, take your pick - they can see it just as well as me - but there's less interference coming from that side of the car with the TT's set up. Gotta be a good thing, right!? lol.


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

Killing the soundaktor makes a huge difference to the cabin noise.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Re tyres, I've got Yokohamas on 20" on my Roadster and the car is whisper quiet.

Screens you'd better take up with Audi.


----------



## mono-stereo (Aug 6, 2006)

cheers for the feedback chaps. Most interesting. Anyone care to comment on how the current car compairs to the mk2 in terms of noise insulation?

Cheers,


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Again comparing TTS Roadsters. O thought my Mk2 was very quiet both as a car and a Roadster. The Mk3 is quieter still.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Mk3 seems to have more tyre noise than the mk2. This is comparing TTS coupe to TTS coupe but going from 18s to 19s although both same width. The concreted sections of the M25 are particularly bad when you're at about 80.

Aside from this, the new cabin seems to be a quieter place.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Could that be down to the make of tyre alone or did you have the same on both models?


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

I would say the tyre noise is quite loud compared to my 2006 A4 Sline which had 18" Michelin Pilot Sports. I have the Hancooks too. I'll be switching to Michelins when I can (which may be sooner than when they wear out, as I don't do a lot of miles)


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

GrantTTS said:


> Killing the soundaktor makes a huge difference to the cabin noise.


Apart from selecting Comfort or Efficiency mode, how exactly can you do that? Is it just choosing the option in Individual? Or can you unplug it?


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

There are some videos on line about how to disconnect it. I followed the guides elsewhere here by ManuTT (below) for VCDS to reduce it's volume from default (100%) to zero. Before I found the cabin droned too much on motorways, another by product is you can actually here all of the sounds and clarity that the B&O delivers.



ManuTT said:


> I open a thread where ask question regard activation codes or if you need help with the electrical schemes or how to remove some parts of the car since I have the electric workshop and I use vag since 2007!
> 
> *-show the parking radar on the left side of the cockpit when we put in reverse*
> Unit 10
> ...


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Does anyone know what volume the soundaktor is set to when on Comfort, Auto or Dynamic modes?

I still enjoy the sound the car makes, though if on a long cruise I'd set it to Efficiency/Comfort.

Find the TTS a very pleasant place to be and think the cabin is insulated very well. Really depends on the tyres and road surface IMHO.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Gren said:


> Mk3 seems to have more tyre noise than the mk2. This is comparing TTS coupe to TTS coupe but going from 18s to 19s although both same width. The concreted sections of the M25 are particularly bad when you're at about 80.
> 
> Aside from this, the new cabin seems to be a quieter place.


Totally agree, that part of the M25 sounds like something is actually wrong with the car, it's terrifying!

Am I alone in wanting the car to be noisier in terms of engine sound and exhaust (but not rubber)? What's with all this turning the soundaktor off? Isn't this part of the fun of it?!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

sherry13 said:


> Am I alone in wanting the car to be noisier in terms of engine sound and exhaust (but not rubber)? What's with all this turning the soundaktor off? Isn't this part of the fun of it?!


I'd definitely like the engine and exhaust sound to be noisier, but not artificially generated. A good engine/exhaust sound really adds to the excitement of driving for me. I could do without the DSG fart though, which sounds awful IMO.

Opinion based of test drives and online audio so far, so hoping I'll like the noise more once I finally take delivery.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

R_TTS said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I alone in wanting the car to be noisier in terms of engine sound and exhaust (but not rubber)? What's with all this turning the soundaktor off? Isn't this part of the fun of it?!
> ...


I like the fart. It's one of the things that made me grin on the test-drive. Artificial or not.

Horses for courses as always but hopefully you'll enjoy it more when you have your own. I believe you can reduce the trumping on gear shift by not selecting dynamic for one of the settings and making that your individual setup. I'm not sure if that means you also dial down throttle response or anything else though so you may get less fart but also less fun?


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Just to clarify, the DSG fart is not produced by the soundaktor, that is quite real.
Soundaktor only affects what you hear inside the car.


----------



## The Yeoman (Mar 31, 2016)

EvilTed said:


> R_TTS said:
> 
> 
> > sherry13 said:
> ...


The farting is definitely more pronounced when you have the transmission in sport over regular drive mode


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

EvilTed said:


> I like the fart. It's one of the things that made me grin on the test-drive.


True story, I wasn't going to get another TT however had a spare day in Dubai and ended up booking a driving experience. They had regular MK3 TT's and it made the DSG change sound while on track which made me grin a lot. I was surprised when they said the cars weren't modified in any way!

Happy with it on my TTS!


----------

